# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Din Mehmeti

## Eni

_marre nga libri 
NJË FUND DHE NJË FILLIM
Vëzhgime mbi letërsinë dhe kulturën shqiptare bashkëkohore_

i Robert Elsiet


Din Mehmeti
As në tokë as në qiell.
Prishtinë. Rilindja. 1988. 95 faqe.

 	Letërsia shqiptare nuk mund të quhet më dukuri anësore në Jugosllavi, nuk mund të quhet produkt i një pakice kombëtare të humbur diku në një cep të vendit. Shqipja sot përbën realisht gjuhën e dytë më të folur e të përhapur në federatën jugosllave (pas serbo-kroatishtes), kurse pjesa shqiptare, me gjithë problemet të njohjes politike, po fillon dalëngadalë të bëjë që ndikimi i saj të ndjehet në kulturën e Jugosllavisë dhe në letrat evropiane. Ndonëse proza letrare në shqip është e vonë dhe drama prej kohësh ka qenë e dobët, poezia ka gëzuar kurdoherë një traditë të qëndrueshme, si në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe në Kosovë. Statistikat e botimeve, gjithashtu e pasqyrojnë këtë prirje për poezinë: në Tiranë rreth 40 për qind e botimeve letrare të viteve të fundit kanë qenë në poezi, në Prishtinë 80 për qind - fakt ky që nuk mund të merret me mend në Perëndimin racional.

	Din Mehmeti është ndër përfaqësuesit klasikë më të mirënjohur të poezisë së sotme në Kosovë. Ai ka lindur më 1932 në fshatin Gjocaj të Junikut të Gjakovës dhe ka studiuar për gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Universitetin e Beogradit. Tani, ai është mësues në shkollën pedagogjike të Gjakovës. Edhe pse ka botuar disa proza, kritika letrare dhe një dramë, ai njihet kryesisht për poezinë e tij figurative, e cila është botuar që nga viti 1961 në 12 vëllime. Libri i tij i fundit, një përmbledhje më njëzetetetë vjersha lirike, mban titullin As në tokë as në qiell.

	Poezia e Din Mehmetit shquhet për ndjeshmëri popullore. Ashtu si dhe Ali Podrimja, i cili është po nga Gjakova, ai mbështetet në shumë figura, metafora, dhe simbole të poezisë popullore të Shqipërisë së Veriut për të mbrujtur dhe ndërtuar lirikat e tij të trazuara me vizionin stoik të malësorëve. Megjithëse është një fllad i lehtë romantik që përshkon poezinë e tij, sikundër e pati cilësuar dikur kritiku Rexhep Qosja, ky asimilim krijues i folklorit është i shkrirë fuqishëm me një rrjedhë realiste, herë-herë ironike, që buron pjesërisht nga etika e revoltës në traditën e Migjenit (1911-1938) dhe Esad Mekulit (l. 1916). Shqetësimi poetik i Din Mehmetit, megjithatë, nuk i drejtohet protestës mesianike ose kritikës sociale, por krijimtarisë artistike dhe përvojës individuale.

	As në tokë as në qiell është e ndarë në pesë cikle: Trimat e këngës sime, Bishat e bardha, Kujtesa e letrave, Barka ime mbahu, dhe Këngë për vete. Titulli i ciklit të katërt, Barka ime mbahu, është ndofta simbolik për praninë e sotme e letrave shqipe, bile edhe të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi. Ai vjen nga poezia Dialog me liqenin, shkruar në Strugë buzë Liqenit të Ohrit në kufirin jugosllavo-shqiptar, gjatë festës ndërkombëtare të poezisë në Strugë në gusht 1987.

	"Liqeni u nxi
liqeni u çmend

Barka ime mbahu

Këtej i ke shkëmbinjtë
e eshtrave
andej ëndrrat e pavdekshme

Barka ime mbahu

Daljen kërkoje
në zemrën tënde

Kepi i shpresës është larg

Lulet e gjakut
Do të arrijnë

Baraka ime mbahu"


botuar në World Literature Today [Letërsia Botërore Sot] 63.2
Pranverë 1989

----------


## macia_blu

PAKEZ NE ENDERR
PAKEZ NE ZHGENDERR


Jam pakez i ndrydhur pakez i cliruar
Duke vrapuar pas emrit
Pakez i zverdhur pakez i frikesuar

Jam pakez i ngrire pakez i shkrire
Duke kenduar per ty
pakez i rrahur pakez i ndjekur jam.

Jam pakez i perbuzur nga Dielli
Kenga jote me ka ndezur
E me ka sterpikur me lot
Pakez i vrare edhe nga ylli jam.

Jam ne enderr pakez zhgenderr
Pakez femije kur fluturojne zogjt

Jam pakez endacak-shtegtimin e kam ne gjak
Duke ecur me ty kalistrok
Pakez i cuditshem kur qelloj rete.

Jam pakez i dyshimte pakez kokeforte
Kur shqelmoj zotrat qe s'dine te ngopen kurre

Pakez dicka neper zjarr dicka neper uje
Dicka qe hyn ne te ardhmen
Per te ikur nga vdekja jam...



ORA

Semaforet klithin
zjarr!...

gozhda dritaret
gjarperinj rruget
nga tufa e zeze 
e stineve gjola 
sheshet

thirra derisa u bera 
peshtyme e ngrire

kur erdhen zjarrfikesit
ora krenare luftonte
me frymen e fundit
neper tym
 ora pa akrepa
si femije i cmendur
udhetonte diku jashte kohes



AVULLI I ZI

Bulevardeve te menyres deftore
zjarri e uji luftonin perseri

maskat engjej maskat thike
shkelinin pushtonin cdo pike

ne mesnate salla mbeti e zbrazur
e karriga mbi karrige
fjalet krijonin ide  neper shi
plehu u rrigeve avull i zi.


BALADA PER FRAZEN E FRYRE

Nga fraza e fryre 
doli hajni i ri i luleve

u zverdhen parullat

biografia e dekoruar 
u fsheh
pas karrigave te lakmive

u rrokaten duartrokitjet

ate dite fjalet moren koken ne dore
duke vrapuar ne oshetimat e lumenjeve

dhe shume kohe fishkelluan trenat
para se te hynin ne tunelet e reja

ate dite dielli shkulli ferra
varret nxorren eshtra.

A THUA PSE TROKET ZEMRA

Kembonat e rrokatura
Therrasin agimet
E koherave te vdekura

Rruget fishkellojne nga pylli
Qe pergjon ofshamat e pranveres
Se merdhire nga dimri

E njeriu s'di c'te beje
Me etjen dhe urine
E dalur vese e rrufeje

Tymi po i del henes
Toka sinjal i kuq ne orbite

E termete te reja ne meshire
E rrekellime guresh mbi gure


A thua, pse troket zemra....


QENTE E DIELLIT

Lakuriqesia kendon
Majave te shemtimit
E syte rrjedhin gaz te huaj

Qente e diellit 
Vrapojne kah grykat
Ku as rrezet s'shpetojne.


KONCERT

Te perroi i karramzave gjumashe
Bretkocat  ne koncert te madh

Yjet ndezen e fiken
ne ritmin e nje cmendie

Shtepite e vejushat e llastuara
Pergojohen mes veti

E fjalet pa zjarr
Te ftohura te ngrira fjalet

Bretkocat lidhin lumenjt me detet
E pastaj  ne balte zhyten prap

Te perroi i dritave te lodhura
Edhe hena  ben not neper balte...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*SYTË QË SHKREPIN DASHURI 

Din Mehmeti*

M'janë shkimë dritat e syve të gjallë 
kthinave të mbrëmjeve luginave të nxira 
e vragëve të fëtyrës së shterrur 
derdhi pust e fryrë të shpiertit 
në shtratin ku të rrita ,o fëmij. 
--Eja ,biro, 
të mbledhi rreth stomit të gjinjëve të brenjtur, 
ti ngrohu brinjët e kërrusura 
ulrimave të fërfëllazave të mallkuara 
eja,bir-o,ta ndijë gjakun duke vluar!... 

Eja në dashurinë e thithmave të rjepur 
se me dhëmbë të rinjë në gjakë mi i ke skurruar 
e kurr s' të kam terratuar ballin 
me shuplak mallkimi 
e kurr s'të kam shkrumuar jetën me 
me nam e rredhime, 
eja bir-o,ta ndijë gjakun duke të vluar!... 

Të kam përkundur buz vatrës 
nën flaken e zbeht të një une 
e shpesh kamë ikur përrenjve 
me djepin tand ngarkuar 
në tojt e një plunge. 

Eja,bir-o,ta ndij gjakun duke vluar!... 
bregores sime të lulëzuar 
eshtërat le të më kallen nur 
për tokë e diell 
se në sytë e tu që shkrepin dashuri 
është gjaku i vatres së re 
duke vluar...

*KËNDO OSE VDIS PA KLITHMË* 

Bëhu i blertë si unë 
më tha bari një natë 
këndo derisa të vallzojn yjet 
rreth diellit 

si fëmijët rreth zjarrit në tokë 
e pastaj dëgjo oshtimën 
pa fjalë nër botë 

lart do të mbesin kodrat duarthatë 
e gurë breg rrugëve në  mendime çarë 

Këndo derisa të pëlcasiësh 
si kripa në flakë 
vajto po të duash 

kosave të egra s'do të mundesh t'u ikësh kurrë 
kur çmenden kohërat në furtun... 

Bari ma tregoi ëndrrën e vet: 
--majet më të larta e hëngrën qiellin 
                                                          e zjarrtë 

e shteku i rrezeve kërkon veten në breg... 
e bregu bregun pas bregut në breg.... 

I bukur është vetem zogu në fluturim 
që me puhin e krahëve të rreshk 

këndo ose vdis pa klithmë.....

----------


## Nika

Macja blu, Asgjë sikur dielli!
Nga zemra ju falënderoj për poezitë e ish profesorit tim poetit të nderuar Din Mehmeti, në normalen e Gjakovës.
Më kujtohet si sot kur na ligjëronte për gjëra të dhimbshme nga e kaluara e hidhur e kombit tonë, aqë shumë thellohej, emocionohej, zëri i dridhej, dhe nganjëherë edhe lotonte. Sa shumë ka vuajtur shpirti i tij i ndjeshëm, për fatin e kombit tonë!

----------


## lum lumi

DIN MEHMETI : " Që të rriten lulet e bardha" 


1.

Flini të qetë,
Se në gjakun tuaj do të shumëzohën
pranverat e pavdekshme
e zogjtë do të ndërtojnë cerdhe
plisave tuaj të tretur.

Ju dhatë gjërat më të shtrenjta
për të ngritur tempuj prej gjaku,
që dielli të mos rrënohet,
që toka të mos digjet.

ju mbollët besimin e jetës
në rrënjët e luleve
dhe me eshtra shkruat
biografinë e dritës....

2.

Flini të qetë!
kjo tokë ju lindi
nga hiri i ëndrrave të lirisë.
që të këtë rreze dita,
që të këtë ujë burimi,
që të rriten lulet e bardha
në mendjen e njerëzimit,
që nga shpirti të shpërthejë bardhësia
që liri të ketë me bollëk,
që të shtrohet buka pa frikë në sofër,
që njeriu mbi tjetrin të mos ngrihet si bishë,
që kopsht lulediejsh të bëhet jeta.

3.

Flini!
Ju ka hije gjumi i përjetshëm,
sepse s'deshët të jetoni të vdekur në jetë,
pa dashuri,
pa gaz në fytyrë,
pa shpresa në zemër,
pa tokë, që mbani si shtrojë
pa qiell, që mbani si mbulojë,
pa lumenj, që ju burojnë në sy,
pa diell, që mbani në duar...

4.

Flini të qetë!
Ju s'keni pse të ankoheni,
gjërat më të shtrenjta
i dhatë për Kosovën,
dhe dashurinë tuaj e shenuat
në cdo lule,
në cdo gur,
në cdo rrugë.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*NATA E POETËVE*

Kur heshtja mbulon çdo gjë
Kur të gjithë flenë
Zgjohen poetët
Për tu djegur nëpër vargje

Ata ia shtrydhin
Gjakun e keq mendimit

Shpirti i tyne shesh betejash

Nga temperatura e fjalëve
Vdesin ngadalë pa klithma

----------


## lum lumi

MË LËNË E MË MARRIN TËRË JETËN



Më lënë një be për tokë e qiell
Që vran e kthjell

E m'i marrin sytë para se të zbresin në atë gropë
Për t'u dhanë dritë yje për t'i bërë

E m'i lënë porositë e nënës për një palë këpucë
Që nuk rrëshqasin në borë
Për një shall me vija të kuqe
Për ta vënë rreth qafe kur fërfëllazë bëhet ndër male

E ma marrin shpirtin për t'i dhënë hapësirë të blertë
Gaz mëngjesor që pikon nga lulet

E m'i lënë të gjitha frytet e tokës dhe fjalës
Që lidhin e zgjidhin veten kur e do puna
E m'i marrin të gjitha përmendoret e shesheve
Për t'i kënduar dimrave të gjatë
Se kënga do prush do zemër do shpirt

E m'i lënë krahët e shkëmbinjëve të lartë
Kur dragonjtë me kucedra gjuhen si në përrallë
Kur vetëtimat emërojnë njëra-tjetrën
E pastaj nënshkruajnë paqe

E m'i marrin vitrinat e veshëmbathjeve
Depot e miellit fabrikat që prodhojnë traktorë
Lugë pjata kripë

E m'i lënë blegërimat e deleve
Që mes gishtrinjve sjellin gjethin e tharë
E m'i marrin rrugët e asfaltuara para dere
Urat e larta prej cimentos dhe hekurit

E m'i lënë ciftelitë e fyejt për t'i rreshkë Bjeshkët e Nemuna
Me plisa bore edhe në vapën e korrikut

E m'i marrin hipsetëvravat e zbritsetëvravat e jetës

E m'i lënë duart rreth qafe dhe një shuplakë pranverë
për t'm'u gjetur në ditën e vështira

E ma marrin frikën mbi kasafortën e botës nga atomi

E m'i lënë besimet e tyre që s'lëkunden

E m'i marrin të gjitha librat për ta gjetur veten e tyre

Duke u ngjitur kah e nesërmja e pathyeshme
Në atë prehër të madh të Diellit
Që na ruan nga vdekjet
E më marrin
E më lënë
Ditëve të tregut fshatarët
Tërë jetën...

----------


## jakup

MALLKIMI  I  GJAKUT

Zbraze , zbraze një pushkë
në derë të oborrit, o Zeqë Shpati !
Le të zgjohen të përgjumurit	
strofujve të gjëmimeve shekullore,
Se sot po na shkon Fata e po shuhet kënga e dashurisë 
që këndoi plangjeve tona !
Po te shkon Fatë zeza , o bacë
me sy të qëndisur me ngjyrën e kopshteve ,
me buzë posa të skuqura në bukën e misrit të ri.

O, çikë e pate
E jo fëmijë të gjetur buzë rrugëve ! 
O, e as rroktare jo
Për të punuar nëpër ara

Pse je shurdhuar , bre bacë ?
A skallesh në flakën e krahëve të vogëlushes së dashur
Që e fale pa dëshirën e saj ?

Po të shkon Fata me flokë bishtaleca të shelgjishteve
                                                                      në zbërthim,
me harqe vetullashdy krahë lejleku në fluturim ,
me bebëza vizëllusedy liqene të fshehura
                                                                      në pishnajë.

O, ae di , Zeq Shpati, 
se për ty vetima hapësirën shpon
lumenjtë dalin nga shtrati me zllapa pikëllimi në brigje,
se mordja mbi pullaze zdirgjet dhe lëpin jetën
                                                                   E pëllumbave
që ajo ushqyer i ka me troha buke në shtigje

Zbraze fjalën si pushkën dikur, o Zeq Shpati
qëllo hallkën e vargonjve të ndryshkur
duarve të vogëlusheve tona	
se
Sështë kanu gjaku yt të mallkojë !

                                                                                     DIN MEHMETI

----------


## fegi

U nda nga jeta poeti Din Mehmeti
Publikuar: E premte 12 Nëntore 2010, 
Të premten, në Gjakovë, në moshën 81-vjeçare, pushoi së rrahuri zemra e njërit ndër poetët më të mëdhenj bashkëkohës shqiptar, Din Mehmetit. I lindur më 7 maj 1929 në fshatin Gjocaj të komunës së Junikut, Bacë Loku, siç ka qenë i njohur në Gjakovë, për më shumë se 60 vite veprimtari, botoi 18 vepra, ca prej të cilave, lirisht mund të konsiderohen si antologjike. Për një kohë ishte profesor në Shkollën Pedagogjike të Gjakovës. Poezinë e parë e botoi në vitin 1949 në revistën letrare “Jeta e re”. Vepra më të njohura janë: “Në krahët e shkrepave” (1961), “Rini diellore” (1966), “Dridhjet e dritës” (1969), “Heshtja e kallur” (1972-1974), “Fanar në furtuna” (1981) “Agu” (1982), “Prapë fillimi” (1996), “Klithmë është emri im” ( Tiranë 2002), “Mos vdis kur vdiset” (2001). Bashkëmoshatari, bashkëveprimtari dhe miku i tij, akademiku Besim Bokshi, kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës(ASHAK), duke folur për jetën dhe veprën e Din Mehmetit, ka potencuar se poezia shqipe sot ka humbur shumë. Varrimi i Din Mehmetit, me nderime dhe me pjesëmarrjen e një numri të madh të qytetarëve të Gjakovës dhe të shumë komunave të tjera, u bë të premten në varrezat e qytetit në Gjakovë, ku, në emër të kolegëve krijues, miqve dhe familjarëve, i fundit nga ai u nda Halil Haxhosaj.

----------


## firaku

Nje Poet i madh,ngushllime te sinqerta familjes,miqeve dhe dashamireve te ketij Poeti te madh shqiptar.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Një humbje e madhe për letrat shqipe. 
Ngushëllimet e mia më të thella e më të sinqerta për familjen e tij, miqtë dhe lexuesit e shumtë të poezisë së tij të mrekullueshme!
Lavdi, baca Din!

Sabit Idrizi

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë


ÇKA THA POETI-

DIN MEHMETI



Dikur pyesnin pleqët:

Kur rri dreqi?

Të gjithë e dinin,

Kur bënin llafe,

Se dreqi rri nkafe!



NKafe tMadhe

Ndërsa po bisedonim

Me miqë letrarë

Erdhi, u ulë, edhe poeti

Bacë Loku, Din Mehmeti.



Miku që e kishte fjalën

Posa e përfundoi,

Pa u vonue,

Poeti, Din Mehmeti

Iu drejtue:

Unë, qysh me tbesue ty

Kur ti nuk i beson Zotit?



Miku i përbashkët heshti,

Heshtën edhe ne.

Heshtja jonë fliste shumë!



Të lumtë! O Din Mehmeti!

Erdhe nkafe si meleqi

Aty ku rri dreqi!

Na afrove mes veti,

Na afrove me Zotin...!



Shënim:

Kjo poezi u botue në revistën FRYMËZIMI,  Nr.6, faqe:27,  Gjakovë, Shtator, 2000.



Mbrëmë në Gjakovë në moshën 78 vjeçare u nda nga kjo jetë, kaloj në jetën e vërtetë, poeti  Din Mehmeti.

 Din Mehmeti lindi në 1932 në fshatin Gjocaj të Junikut. Ka studiuar për gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Universitetin e Beogradit. Ka qenë profesor shumëvjeçar në Shkollën Pedagogjike të Gjakovës.

Sot, me 12 nëntor 2010, në Gjakovë, norën 15, në varrezat e qytetit, pranë varrit të Prof. Selman Rizës, u varros me nderime poeti-Din Mehmeti.

Poeti-Din Mehmeti poezinë e parë e botoi në vitin 1949, në revistën letrare Jeta e Re, Prishtinë.

Vepra më të njohura të tij janë:

Në krahët e shkrepave (1961),

Rini diellore. (1966)

Dridhjet e dritës (1969),

Heshtja e kallur (1972),

Fanar në furtuna (1981)

Agu, dramë (1982),

Prapë fillimi (1996),

Klithmë është emri im ( Tiranë 2002),

Mos vdis kur vdiset (2001).



Mexhid YVEJSI

Gjakovë, 12 Nëntor 2010

----------


## i humburi

Rahmet i past shpirti.....!

----------


## shigjeta

Nje humbje per letersine shqipe. Më ka lene mbresa qe kur e kam lexuar per here te pare me "Pakez ne enderr, pakez ne zhgjender" krijmtaria e poetit Din Mehmeti...
Ngushullime te afermve!

*Rrokjet e murosura*

Sa thellë paske qënë,
sa poshtë të gjeta,
zanore e shterur nga vdekja
e dashur për t'i mbetur jetës.

Rrokje e murosur në shtegun e dritës
duke bredhur
besnike për t'i mbetur diellt.

çka do të bësh me emrat e zverdhur në ofshamë,
me jehonat e tërbuara në dejt e lodhur,
me ato plagë të dergjura
që s'ke zemër t'ia tregosh ditës,
çka do të bësh,
gjuha ime?

Sa të përtypur të gjeta
nga dhëmbët e sulltanëve dhe mbretërve!...

----------


## Rina_87

*Elegji për Azem Shkrelin*

Mos e zgjoni!
Nuri i tij shndrit

Trupin e ka në të tashmen
Shpirtin në të ardhmen

Është duke përbiruar
Nëpër shkëmboren e mendimit
Për të arritur në anën tjetër të vetes

Rugovasit e mbështollën
Me shalla të bardhë
E vendosën në shpirtin e tyre
Për të jetuar gjithmonë me të

Drita i tha territ:
Nxima shikimin
Mos ta shoh të heshtur

Terri i tha dritës:
Më bëj edhe më të zi

O miku im më i miri mik
Zi zi zi  ajo ditë
Eh eh eh!...

Mos e zgjoni!

----------


## Rina_87

*Kosovë zog i diellit*

Je fjalë e ruajtur nga dheu
Që hyn nëpër gjak 
E del nëpër diell

Je kraharor i shpuar nga plumbat
Krua i gjetur në palcën e shkëmbit
Të nxirë nga gjuajtjet nëpër kohë

Kosovë lahutë e djegur këngësh
E thirrjesh ndër revolucione

2
Je emër i pakësuar në luftë
Për të mbetur e bukur
Për gjuhën që s’deshi të këputet
Nga rrënjët e legjendës së vjetër

Je stuhi e vringëllimave të shpatave
Tokë e bleruar ndër ëndrra
Tokë e rritur në gjinj
Nëpër vite e shekuj

Kosovë, pushkë e gjatë e zbrazur
Nga rruga e nga pylli

3
E gurë të thyer mbi gurë
...................................... e mur –
Shpend i vrarë në bebëza

E gurë të ngrënë mbi rrashtë
....................................... e duar –
Durim i gjakut në emër

E rrashtë e shpuar mbi gurë
...........................................e flamur
Lumë i zi, lumë i kuq në zemër

4
Je ylli im dhe vdekja ime
Ke zërin e ninullave
Ninullave të kënduara kryengritjeve

Je gjuha ime dhe ashti im
Ke formën e sofrës – 
Sofrës së dasmave të kuqe

Je e tashmja dhe e ardhmja ime
Ke syrin prej lulediellit –
Lulediellit të skuqur nga flaka e pushkës
Nga gjaku e djersa

5
Djepi yt më ka rritur
Djepi yt më ka plakur
........................ Rrugët tymojnë

Në prehrin tënd jemi gjetur
Në prehrin tënd kemi mbetur
............................Këngët jehojnë

Kosovë tokë e paepur

6
Pas teje
Shekujt gurë të shpuar breg rrugëve
........................................ëndërrojnë

Pas teje
Dejtë e tharë rreth zemrave 
.................................lotojnë

Pas teje
Kullat e verbuara ditëve të përflakura 
........................................recitojnë

Pas teje
Tokë e qiell muze eshtrash e dritash
........................................gjakojnë

Pas teje
Fjalët e mia të gurëzuara në shkëmb
..................................... të kërkojnë

7
Të kërkoj ndër libra
E të gjej në gjuhë –

Rrethatore e ngrirë e brezit

Të kërkoj nëpër dete
E të gjej në shkëmb

Fanar i dritës dhe i gjakut

Të kërkoj ndër varre
E të gjej në tufat e kallinjve
Si mustaqet e rritura të nipave

Kosovë lavër e skuqur e ballit tim

8
Të dua për farën
Që tufoi edhe ndër varre
Edhe mes gishtërinjve
Edhe ndër sy

Të dua për farën
Që s’e kalbi as gjaku
Që s’e mërdheu as acari

Që s’e shteri as thatësia

Të dua për duart 
që libra shkruajnë
Për ikjet e kthimet e tua
Nëpër fërfëllaza e të reshura

Të dua për kullat tri herë të kallura
E të ndërtuara sërish nëpër krisma

Të dua për emrin që shkrove
Me majë të briskut nëpër lisa

Për shqiponjat që i qëndise
Shamive të djemve të vetëm
Për ndjekjet rrahjet vdekjet
E Mehmet Dinës
Për yrishet e tij sukave
Për pushkën e tij pa rrip
Për fishekët e tij nëpër xhepa
Të dua për damarët e dritës
Në duart e Din Mehmetit

9
E kullat e djegura të mbikullave –
Lëmsha flake në qiell

E pushkët e heshtura nga pushkët
............................................. për një emër
Për një djep për një qiell – 
Recital i gjuhës

Kosovë krismë e gjatë

10
Qëndroj para teje me një pushkë
E me një laps –
Porosia jote më kall
Fryma jote më jep zemër jetë më jep

....

11

....

Të dua për këngët e babait
Mbrëmjeve pa dritë
Për lutjet e nënave vetëtimave
Për pranverat që nxore nga gjoksi
Për yjet diejt tokës së pëlleshme
Të dua për duart që ngrenë ura
Që lidhin në mes veti popujt
Për ato që ndërtojnë shkolla në fshat

Kosovë shqiponjë valltare shkëmbinjsh
Dhe fushash të bleruara

Të dua për një kështjellë eshtrash
Për një shpatë
Për një emër
Për gjithçka që shihet e preket
Për gjithçka në ëndërr e zhgjëndërr

Të dua kur qeshi kur qaj
Kur ngrihem kur zbres
Kur eçtohem kur kam uri
Kur dashuroj kur çmendem

Kosovë zog i Diellit.....

----------


## Falco115

Në nje ditë te bukur vjeshte qyteti ynë u ngrit i zymtë, i heshtur. Sa shpejt perhapen lajmet e hidhura, dhe fatkeqesisht gjithëhere janë të verteta...Nje lajm i hidhur u shpernda shpejt në qytetin tone, na la te shtangur dhe nuk deshëm te besonim qe na iku pergjithmonë profesori ynë i dashur! Ishte një njeri i pajisur me virtytet me te larta prej njeriu, intelektuali, poeti, profesori, me një fjalë ishte një fenomen i rrallë njerzor.Do te mbetet gjithmonë i pranishëm tek ne , me veprat e ti të pavdekshme. La një trashegimi të pasur me botime te shumta, të cilat duhet te studiohen dhe të evidentohen edhe më shumë, per te pare permasat e keti poeti, emri i te cilit duhet te shkruhet me shkronja të arta në shumë vende e institucione, e në veçanti në shkollen e larte pedagogjike në Gjakovë, ku me vite të tera vazhdoj te jap kontributin e tij derisa vdekja e vodhi nga ne.
Jam shumë i lumtur qe ne ditet e fundit te jetes se profesorit kalova orë te tëra prane ti , duke i dhëne ndihme modeste, duke degjuar e mesuar shume gjera nga ky kolos i letrave shqipe, derisa vdekja e ftoftë, siq e quante profesori, e të cilen aq shumë e urrente e mori në krahet e saj.
Ngushllimet me te sinqerta familjarve. 
Lavdi dhe nderim të perjetshëm jetës dhe vepres madhore te prof. Din Mehmetit.

----------


## Askusho

*DIN MEHMETI*
_(proza)_

Din Mehmeti[/B] u lind më 1932 në fshatin Gjocaj të Junikut. Ka studiuar për gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Universitetin e Beogradit. Është profesor në Shkollën Pedagogjike të Gjakovës. Din Mehmeti njihet për poezinë e tij figurative, e cila është botuar që nga viti 1961 deri në vitin 1999 në 16 vëllime. Poezinë e parë e botoi në vitin 1949 në revistën letrare Jeta e re. Libri i tij i fundit, një përmbledhje më njëzetetetë vjersha lirike, mban titullin "As në tokë as në qiell". 



*NE THELLESITE JOSHESE*



Valët e liqenit i stolis britma e fëmijëve si kundërvlerë për freskin me të cilën ato përkëdhelin trupat e tyre të njomë. Kalamajtë ia zbukurojnë njëri  tjetrit trupin me pika uji, të cilat hijeshojnë lëkurën e tyre si lule të lagështa dhe të ndritshme. E pranishme është edhe kënga e bilbilave e cila herë pas here pushon, thuajse dorëzohet dhe humb betejën që ua ka shpallur qeshjeve dhe britmave lazdrane. Atje larg, një barkë e vogël e cila ka ngarkuar diellin me vete dhe zvarrit rrezet e tij duke i derdhur mbi valët e kaltra si toptha kristali. "Shihni barkën që bart diellin!"  bërtet një vogëlushe bionde. "Ajo nuk bart diellin, por zvarrit rrezet e tij!"  e korrigjon mocaniku i saj dhe merr qëndrimin e burrit i cili nuk lejon fjala ti bëhet dy. "Mirë de, ajo i bie njësoj!"  tërhiqet vogëlushja ashtu si i ka hije zonjës e cila mund të prek të paprekshmen  sedrën burrërore. Po, dielli pas një kohe u ngjit edhe më lart në qiell, u lodh nga ai lundrim i ngadalshëm në barkën e ngushtë dhe shtoi buzëqeshjen.
Zogjtë këndojnë pandërprerë. Ndalen vetëm sa të hanë mëngjesin e rëndomtë; ndonjë mizë të pakujdesshme në fluturim e sipër e cila, pa ia varur veshin rrezikut që i kanoset dhe joshur nga lartësitë, ishte nisur ti shohë rrezet e diellit nga më afër. Edhe fëmijët nuk lëshojnë pe; të ledhatuar nga valët e liqenit me mjeshtëri u ikin duarve të nënave dhe qortimeve të prindërve që të kenë kujdes nga thellësitë e errëta.
Përnjëherë këngët e bilbilave e gulçoi britma e një nëne. Ajo jehonte e dhembshme, shtangu qeshjen e lazdranëve të vegjël, frenoi fuqishëm gëzimin e tyre dhe i la të shtangur buzë liqenit.
Gruaja që dëneste buzë liqenit ishte nëna e trimit i cili, i joshur nga freskia dhe thellësitë, kishte vendosur të kridhet deri në fundin e errësisë më të dendur ku rrezet e pakta që depërtojnë i ngjajnë kristalit të copëtuar, xixave që të shkaktojnë marramendje dhe të ndalojnë frymëmarrjen. Pas një kohe, koka e tij e pashpirt u paraqit mbi syprinën e ujit si lule e porsaçelur. Buzëqeshja e tij në fytyrën e shtangur fshehte tërë bukurinë që i kishte parë atje poshtë, aty ko frikoheshin të depërtojnë edhe rrezet e diellit sepse terri i thërrmonte në xixa. Buzëqeshja e tij mori me vete tërë qeshjet e lazdranëve të tjerë që me frikë shikonin trupin e shtangur të atij trimi që pati guxim ti ndërprejë të gjitha lojërat fëmijërore vetëm që të kënaqet duke soditur lojën që zhvillonin në fund të liqenit terri dhe drita. Sytë e tij të mbyllur shprehnin pamundësinë që ajo lojë të shpjegohet. Dhe e çuan rrugës së qytetit të shoqëruar nga kuja e nënës së tij.
Të gjithë ia lëshonin rrugën sepse ia ishte udhëtimi i fundit i një engjëlli të cilin e shoqëronin fluturat e tejdukshme me flatra të kristalta.
Po, bukuria ende kishte që të tri rrathët e veta të mëparshme; qiellin nëpër të cilin diell nuk ndalte udhëtimin, harkun e largët të liqenit ku kaltërsia e tij derdhej në kaltërsinë qiellore dhe degët e plepave të lartë të mbushur me këngën e bilbilave. Por asaj tani askush nuk i gëzohej e as që e vërente; e mbuloi pëlhura e tejdukshme e vdekjes dhe kukama e një nëne.



*TANUSHA*


Ajo nuk ishte Tanusha e këngëve popullore, por vashë e vërtetë. Ndoshta edhe më e bukur se ajo e këngëve popullore, sepse ishte e pranishme, hapëronte pranë nesh dhe nuk kishte nevojë tia trillonim bukurinë. Erdhi në lagjen tonë si freski mpirëse, si lule në lule, si ëndërr në ëndërr, bukuri që zbukuronte të bukurën. Erdhi dhe na bëri të gjithëve ti harronim vashat me të cilat me vite kishim thurur kështjellat e kënaqësisë e dashurisë sonë. Prishi foletë e dashurisë rinore me kujdes të thurura. Përnjëherë na bëri me dije se as bukuria e as kënaqësitë kanë fund. Se ne ishim si peshq të cilët as në detin e bukurisë e sa në atë të dashurisë nuk ishin zhytur në thellësitë marramendëse. Ajo na detyroi të pyesnim veten se si kishim mundur ti dashuronim vashat që donim, si kishim qenë aq të verbër të mos i hetonim të gjitha ata të meta që kishin krahasuar me ecjen e saj, me lëvizjen e shtatit, me ngritjen e duarve që ti rregullojë flokët..., me rrezatimin magjepsës që na la pa gjumë dhe ua ndryshoi drejtimin ëndrrave tona. Të gjithë ne e dashuronim ndërsa ajo e gjora ishte vetëm një. Në kënd të dashurohej kur ne të gjithë njësoj gjunjëzoheshim dhe ishim në gjendje ti premtojmë se hëna do ta ndriçonte dhomën tonë të dhëndërisë e jo poçi elektrik vetëm nëse ajo pranonte të bëhej nusja jonë. Dhe nuk ishte premtim i kotë; Tanusha do të ishte hëna që duhej të shndriste dhomën e dhëndërisë.
Sa dashuri shumëvjeçare shkatërroi Tanusha, sa vasha e mallkonin dhe sa djem i dorëzoheshin gjumit dhe zgjoheshin duke përmendur emrin e saj. Tanusha mori përmasat e lutjes së dashurisë, dashuri që na e shuante etjen njësoj si gota e parë e freskisë së mëngjesit pranveror. Ajo ishte lulja nga e cila mblidhnin propolisin shërues bletët e dashurisë dhe shëronin varret tona djaloshare.
Tanushë, moj Tanushë, tu thefshin ato këmbë që të mundësojnë të ecish si hyjneshë dhe që na i shkatërrove foletë vështirë të ndërtuara të dashurisë! - mallkonin vashat e lëna pas dore nga dashnorët e vet.
Tanushë, moj Tanushë, pse nuk pranon të të më bëhesh lule në shpirt që do të kundërmojë këndshëm nëpër dhomat e qenies sime rinore?, klithnin djemtë.
Vallë kishte ndonjë djalë që nuk ëndërronte Tanushën ta ketë në shtrat? Vallë ekzistonte mashkull që do ti kishte thënë jo Tanushës sikur ajo ti kishte propozuar takim?
Ku është nisur Tanusha? Kush e ka lënduar zemrën e saj? - Pyesnin djelmoshat e lagjes sime njëri tjetrin kur e panë Tanushën me valixhet në dorë si largohej drejt stacionit hekurudhor duke dënesur. I bekuar qofsh o Zot që na shpëtove prej saj, murmurisnin vashat duke e shikuar me bisht të syrit.
Unë qëndroja ulur në këndin e rrugës që çonte drejt stacionit hekurudhor. Dënesja në vete. Askush nuk e dinte pse asaj dite qanim unë e Tanusha. Një natë më parë ajo më pyeti se a e dua. Më tha se më dashuronte për së tepërmi. Iu përgjigja se fare nuk mendoj në të, se as që e vërej kur kalon rrugës. Çka nuk i thash, dhe çka nuk gënjeva me qëllim që sa më shumë ta ofendoja dhe ta shuaja zjarrin e dashurisë së saj ndaj meje. Më hutuan fjalët e saj, nuk dija çka të bëjë me tërë atë bukuri verbuese të cilën ajo posedonte. Thjeshtë, bukuria e saj ishte trishtuese, mallkimi më i madh që bartte Tanusha me vete.

----------

